# Letter from parents - financial gift



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Could someone please give this the once over? My parents gifted us 24,000GBP to help us meet the financial requirements for the spouse visa.

Hopefully reads well enough to satisfy the ECO.




Dear Entry Clearance Officer,

We are writing to confirm that my wife and I are gifting the sum of 24,000.00GBP to our son xxx, to enable his return to the UK later this year with his wife, xxx, and our grandchildren, xxx and xxx.

To enable this gift to our son and his wife, we have attached documentation showing that we have redeemed an Endowment policy from xxx for 17,573.98 and transferred the remaining monies totalling 6,426.02 from our respective ISA's to make up the amount to 24,000GBP.

A copy of the bank statement of our joint account with xxx is attached indicating the transfer to our son's account and the respective money transfers from the ISA's.

Should you require any further information or have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us at the above telephone numbers or address.

Yours sincerely 

xxx and xxx


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

If anyone has advice on this I would be grateful. It's probably the part of the application I am most anxious about.

Just need to confirm it reads OK, and will satisfy the ECO. 

Of course all the relevant evidence/ statements will be included.

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

My opinion is to leave out the part about it "enabling him to return to the UK". I don't think it's necessary to point out that that's the purpose. It's a gift and that's all that needs to be conveyed.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you, Nyclon. Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If they have an email address, that will help.
I believe you are applying in October, so the transfer must have been completed by April this year, and the letter should be dated appropriately.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, at the top of the letter they have included their address and email address. 

We will now apply at the beginning of November, and the funds hit my account at the beginning of April, so it will have been held for over 6 months.

I will ask them to send and date the letter in October, so it is up to date.

Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In that case I'd point out in the letter when the transfer took place, just to remind ECO, and re-word the letter, so it reads 'to confirm the gift we made in April 2014' etc.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

OK, so in the past tense. 

I overlooked that. They wrote it at the time of the transfer, but I assume this would be deemed out of date.


----------



## Kokosama (May 8, 2014)

I included a gift from my parents also in our visa application. 

I just included the bank statement showing it and when completing appendix 2, I stated that this amount of money was a financial gift from my parents. It seemed to work. We didn't include a letter from my family regarding the specifics of the payment as they can clearly see from the bank statement how long the money has been there for. 

It asks somewhere in appendix 2 to state if any of the money


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks, Kokosama. We will include the letter to be on the safe side. We also have one from them inviting us to live in their home.


----------



## Kokosama (May 8, 2014)

I think thats a good idea. 

We had a letter from parents about moving in too. I think living with my parents again after such a long time is going to drive me crazy. We are hoping to move out of the family home in 2 months if all goes to plan. 

We fly out from Japan on the 4th September to start our new life in the UK.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, I know how you feel! 

It's a shame the Yen is relatively weak now, has made our life so much harder. Plus the smaller value of the Yen we will take home.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

By the way Koksama, for proof of relationship - did you submit utility bills addressed to you and your wife to prove that you both lived at the same address at the same time?


----------



## Kokosama (May 8, 2014)

Hi,

No we didn't actually. I think they were satisfied with the marriage certificate, koseki tohon and our covering letters, photos etc. I think the trick is though to oversubmit evidence rather than undersubmit. The only thing to consider is the translation cost of it all.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks again Kokosama. All the best with the move next week! We will probably be applying at the beginning of November so I may have a few more questions before then


----------

